# Mystery Snails(Apple Snails)



## Spaztic'Empress' (Sep 17, 2013)

My mystery snails, but I think only 1 did it, laid egg sacs a few weeks ago, they didn't make it, but my, who I assume is female, is hanging out at the top of my tank. I had done some reading, on their breeding habits, and went ahead and tried simulating it again, and I think it worked because she(?) is hanging out up top. Is there any other reason only 1 snail would hang out at the top? The other one just being normal, scooting around, climbing the wall and floating back down like its a carnival ride or something. Any suggestions? Opinions? *c/p*


----------



## Mombo2 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi Spaztic Empress,
I suggest you go to applesnailnet.com where you will find tons of information on snails, including breeding (I have them and have successfully, and unsuccessfully bread them), thee is a section just for that.
She could be trying to keep away from the male if he is wanting to mate constantly, they can really be pests!
Good luck with the breeding! I've dealt with dozens of of clutches, some I tried to hatch, some worked, othrs not, some are not fertilized so keep that in mind. It isn't easy but you can make it work if you persist!


----------



## Spaztic'Empress' (Sep 17, 2013)

As it turns out, she was laying a sac... I found the sac this morning...yay!!!*w3


----------



## Spaztic'Empress' (Sep 17, 2013)

she was laying a sac!! yay, I found it this morning!!!


----------



## Mombo2 (Nov 1, 2012)

Have you decided if you're going to try to hatch them?
If so I suggest you look into how and when to remove them from the tank and how to incubate them.
Most would suggest you wait 24 hours then carefully remove the clutch from the tank. If you splash a bit of water on them then very gently twist back-and-forth it should slide right off. Leaving them on the tank runs the risk that they will get too wet and drown or fall into the tank, And drown.
Choosing incubating method there are many listed on that site. 
I found that the wrapping in paper towel, double bagging and float in the tank method worked the best.
I then set up a it hatchery within the tank for when the eggs were starting to hatch. They would hatch and drop into the water but still be safe from being eaten by other fish or accidentally vacuumed out When cleaning the tank. They are teeny tiny when they hatch!
Good luck! Feel free to IM me if you have questions


----------



## Spaztic'Empress' (Sep 17, 2013)

yes, but I tried the incubation thing last time and I didn't do so well, so this time im just going to make sure its warm and humid enough ther in the tank, put the net under before they hatch in case my goldfish thinks they food


----------



## Spaztic'Empress' (Sep 17, 2013)

:fish9:So, I need help again, my male sunk to the bottom and was there all day and I think hes dead, but he did this once before, and I wasn't sure then either so I left him in the net in the tank and after a few days he came out of it, but this time air escaped from inside his shell, and some cloudy stuff came out in the water when I tried examining him...is this normal? what is he doing? or is he really dead this time? :fish9:


----------



## Mombo2 (Nov 1, 2012)

Try taking him out and put him in a small container of tank water 
Gi e him a s IFC, that might give you the answer
Touch his operculum and see if be retracts it- he's alve
Let him sit for a few minutes and see if he comes out of his shell

He could just be sleeping, I've had lots of false alarms cause they look like the're dead!
Good luck


----------

